# XML Einträge ändern



## Meenzer (10. Aug 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich möglichst einfach in einer XML Datei Einträge ändern? Muss ich dazu immer die komplette Datei neu schreiben.

Meine Idee war es mit JDOM einfach das entsprechende Element zu löschen (element.remove("MeinKind")) und neu einzufügen (element.add( new Element("Name","Inhalt")) ). Leider hat das nicht so funktioniert, weil die Änderungen nie gespeichert wurden. Was muss ich danach noch machen?

Vielleicht kennt jemand eine einfache Methode für dieses Problem.

Gruß Meenzer


----------



## Bleiglanz (10. Aug 2005)

suche hier im forum nach jdom


----------



## Meenzer (10. Aug 2005)

Habe ich schon, nur leider habe ich nicht das passende gefunden. Aber es muss ja nicht JDOM sein. Deswegen die Frage, ob es eine einfache Methode zum Ändern von Einträgen gibt.

Gruß Meenzer


----------



## byte (10. Aug 2005)

guck dir das mal an:

http://www.jdom.org/docs/apidocs/org/jdom/output/XMLOutputter.html


----------

